# ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الصفحة التاليه خصصتها لرفع الترانيم 
القديمه
والتى تعجب الاعضاء 
يتم رفعها من خلال هذا الموضوع 
رجاء محبه 
الكل يشارك 
هبدأ برفع اول 
ترنيمه
لحظة ضعف
http://rapidshare.com/files/2049282/__1604___1581___1592___1577____1590___1593___1601_.mp3​


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه2*

ترنيمة 
اشتكى لمينhttp://rapidshare.com/files/2051034...1603___1609____1604___1605___1576___1606_.mp3
ملحوظة
ممنوع كلمات الشكر 
فالشكر للمسيح وحده
رجاء المشاركه​


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه 3*

ترنيمه
لحد امتى يا خطية


ملحوظة
اللينكات خاصة بى
ولكن 
مسموح بنقلها الى اى منتدى مسيحى 
اخر 
رجاء محبه
الكل يشارك​


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه4*

ترنيمة
متغربه
حلوة اوى
http://rapidshare.com/files/2052094/02___1605___1578___1594___1585___1576___1577_.mp3​


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه 5*

ترنيمة نفسى انا حزين 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2053192...1606___1575____1581___1586___1610___1606_.mp3
بحب الترنيمه دى اوى 
رجاء محبه الكل يشارك​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه6*

ترنيمه 
مابتنساش
http://rapidshare.com/files/2093257/__1605___1575____1576___1578___1606___1587___1575___1588_.mp3
رجاء محبه 
الكل يشارك​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه7*

ترنيمة
قلب حنون 
من شريط
معاك حياتى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2183320/8-__1602___1604___1576____1581___1606___1608___1606_.mp3​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه8*

ترنيمة 
عنقود عنب
http://rapidshare.com/files/2183597...75___1585___1610___1582__-___1593___1606___16​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه9*

ترنيمه 
لولا النعمه 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2183948..._1575___1604___1606___1593___1605___1577_.mp3
رجاء محبه 
الكل يشارك​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمة10*

ترنيمة
فى وقت ضعفى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2184181...1602___1578____1590___1593___1601___1609_.mp3
الموضوع متجدد
رجاء المشاركه​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*ملحوظة هامه*

ملحوظة هامه 
اقوم يوميا برفع خمس ترانيم 
رجاء المشاركه بالترانيم المفضله لديكم 
الموضوع متجدد​


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمة 10*

ترنيمة غلطان 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2438662/ghaltan.ram.html​


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه11*

ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا 
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=audio&file=ya_sydy.mp3
استماع او تنزيل 
خاص بالمنتدى ​


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمة 12*

ترنيمة 
انا جيت علشانك 
ليديا شديد ​http://rapidshare.com/files/2440904/ana_get.asf


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه 13*

ترنيمة 
بمراحم الرب 
ليديا شديد
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=audio&file=bmra7m_el_rab.mp3
استماع او تحميل 
رجاء محبه 
الكل يشارك ​


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*الترنيمه 14*

ترنيمة 
سلامك فاق العقول 
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=audio&file=salam.mp3
استماع وتحميل 
خاص بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية 
رجاء المشاركة​


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشغوووووووووووول*

انا اسف ياجماعه 
سوف اتوقف لفترة عن رفع الترانيم فى ذلك الموضوع لظروف 
انشغالى مع الوعد بالعودة قريبا جدااااا
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*عودة مجيدة*

رجعت النهاردة ليكم بترنيمة 
قمه فى الروعة 
لفريق ثيؤطوكوس
اسمها 
يا نفسى ايه جرالك
http://www.sendspace.com/file/0pp5tz
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم​


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*بركة الرب يسوع معكي دائما شكراا على مجهودك وانا 
حنزل الترانيم ممكن اطلب منك ترنيمة حنانك يارب الاكوان 
اتمنى اسمعها والشكر ليسوع المسيح رب المجد †*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*معرفش الترنيمه*



السريانية قال:


> *بركة الرب يسوع معكي دائما شكراا على مجهودك وانا *
> *حنزل الترانيم ممكن اطلب منك ترنيمة حنانك يارب الاكوان *
> *اتمنى اسمعها والشكر ليسوع المسيح رب المجد †*


اولا انا ولد واسمى جورج 
ياريت لو تقولى اسم الشريط 
او 
اسم المرنم ​


----------



## ro0ofa (28 نوفمبر 2006)

[ميرسى بجد .. و ربنا يحافظ عليكى/size]


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا عم انا ولد واسمى جورج 
و
ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## ro0ofa (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يا عم جورج انا اسف بس الاسم مش باين اذا كنت ولد او بنت و  على كل متشكرين


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو وانا اسف بس انا قايل فى الرد اللى قبليه علطول انى ولد


----------



## S J R (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

*لحد أمتى يا خطية

http://www.4shared.com/file/14749283/aec670d6/A02___.html*​


----------



## kmmmoo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

+++الله+++الله+++الله+++


----------



## kmmmoo (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## sakr (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

فعلا مجهود رائع ويارب يعوضكم خير وسعاده


----------



## ayman_r (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

شكرا وربنا يباركك
 ترنيم جميله جدا


----------



## مينا سعد2 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

بسم يسوع المسيح شكرا على الترانيم الجميله    ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*



ميرسى جدا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## mony_loulo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

ميرسي يا جورج علي الترانيم الحلوة دي
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك...يسوع معاك ويباركك


----------



## adoom (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

الف شكر 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Andreew (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

ترنيمة بمراحم الرب اغنى--للمرنم ناجح ابراهيم

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=480e8f4559db01918cd0ef81560e1524


----------



## Andreew (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

ومشكور على تعبك يا جورج


----------



## mina_2005 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

مشكور


----------



## jojokarkar (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

our God bless you*:ura1:​*


----------



## alfrid (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

ترانيم جميله فعلا  ربنا يخليكم


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم قديمه  مؤثرة*

مررررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## سونسن (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مش فاهمة هى الترانيم ديه المفروض لما نضغط عليها تشتغل  اصلها مش راضية تفتح معايا 
ونفسى قوى فى ترنيمة لحد امتى يا خطية


----------



## cobcob (25 أكتوبر 2008)

سونسن قال:


> انا مش فاهمة هى الترانيم ديه المفروض لما نضغط عليها تشتغل  اصلها مش راضية تفتح معايا
> ونفسى قوى فى ترنيمة لحد امتى يا خطية





*ترنيمة لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## الاسد دانيال (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ترانيم جميلة اوي


----------



## يوسف عطية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر اعضاء القائمين على المنتدى واتمنا لهم دوام الصحة والعافية بنعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع يا جورج
ربنا يعوضك
بس رابط ترنيمه 
يانفسى ايه جرالك
مش شغال
ممكن اتعبك ترفعهالى تانى
ربنا معاك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك يا اويسى مجموعه ترانيم مجمعه فوق رائعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## جورج رزق (5 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## NAROTOU (5 فبراير 2009)

These corals are really great god bless you  GO ON


----------



## Bolbola142 (6 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا جورج علي الترانيم الجميله وربنا يباركك


----------



## samsaifain (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا وفرتي عليا بحث اسبوع كامل


----------



## tonyturboman (19 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع لكن بعض اللينكات مش شغالة
أرجو مراجعتها 
شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## angel_mora (24 مارس 2009)

لية الترانيم مش بتحمل عندى


----------



## remon183 (16 مايو 2009)

رائع جدا....


----------



## noha_thesun (28 يونيو 2009)

من فضلكم اريد ترنيمة تعالى يايسوع فى بيتنا


----------



## noha_thesun (28 يونيو 2009)

وترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى
و ترنيمة كيف انسى


----------



## noha_thesun (28 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم يا جو


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بج بيشو (29 يونيو 2009)

لو ممكن تنزل نفس الترانيم بس برابطت تانى لانه للاسف الرابط ده مش موجود عندى و جربت انزله و مش عارف


----------



## venanabil (27 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت فى ترنيمه بتقول 
(طال انتظارى ع البركه وطال اسايا اعوام بتمضى مش عارف ايه الحكايه)
ياريت تقدر تجيبهالى


----------



## hebowlinda (15 يونيو 2010)

*مطلوب ترنيمة قديمة*

ارجو ارسال ترنيمة مولاي زدني نعمة الرب يباركك حياتك


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فادى محب (10 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع شكرا


----------



## bolbol2000 (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك  والرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## Talat Edwar (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ترانيم الزمن الجميل      شكراً


----------



## sarkas (7 أبريل 2012)

خبر جديد فيه موقع جديد منافس للفيس بوك وبعطى راتب شهرى لكل اللى بسجل فيه قبل يوم 9/4/2012 بس اشترك انت و3 من اصدقائك وتكسب راتب شهرى
رابط التسجيل 
http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=d16fa561


----------



## sarkas (7 أبريل 2012)

خبر جديد فيه موقع جديد منافس للفيس بوك وبعطى راتب شهرى لكل اللى بسجل فيه قبل يوم 9/4/2012 بس اشترك انت و3 من اصدقائك وتكسب راتب شهرى
رابط التسجيل 
http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=d16fa561


----------

